# The Official CTS Turbo Audi TT Product Info and Announcement thread!



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello Vortex! CTS Turbo is proud to offer a large assortment of products for the MK1 TT. Instead of starting new threads to announce something or if you guys have questions, we will continuously monitor this thread to show off new products and answer your questions.

Regarding Pricing, Sales, Install costs, Specialty installs, please call us at 604-530-3092 or send us an email to [email protected]

ctsturbo.com is our website, We have a massive online store to take care of all your shopping needs.











*MKI TT225HP 1.8T FMIC KIT (450HP) $799.99/B]

Click here for ordering

The CTS Turbo FMIC Kit for the MK1 Audi TT225Q is an excellent upgrade for any stock or modified cars. This kit provides significant cooling improvement compared to the competition, and substantial cooling benefits over the factory setup. Improvements can be attributed to the high density intercooler core, and cast aluminium end tanks. Each pipe in this kit has been "bead rolled" so you don't have to worry about your boost tubes blowing off or leaking. If that wasn't enough for you, this kit also uses black powdercoated aluminum piping, 4ply silicon couplers and stainless steel T-Bolt clamps. This intercooler uses cast aluminum end tanks and a high density bar-and-plate core. We pressure test the cores before shipping them out! This intercooler is rated at 450 crank HP and measures 25.25"x8"x3". End tank to end tank is 35.5".

NOTE: You will not be able to keep headlight washers with this intercooler kit. 




















CTS TURBO MKI TT180HP 1.8T FMIC KIT (450HP) $899.99

Click here for ordering

The CTS Turbo TT180 FMIC kit for MK1 TT's with FWD and Quattro drivetrain is an excellent upgrade for any stock or modified cars. This kit provides significant cooling improvement compared to the competition, and substantial cooling benefits over the factory setup. Improvements can be attributed to the high density intercooler core, and cast aluminium end tanks. Each pipe in this kit has been "bead rolled" so you don't have to worry about your boost tubes blowing off or leaking. If that wasn't enough for you, this kit also uses stainless steel piping, 4ply silicon couplers and stainless steel T-Bolt clamps. This intercooler uses cast aluminum end tanks and a high density pressure tested core. This intercooler is rated at 450 crank HP and measures 25.25"x8"x3". End tank to end tank is 35.5".
Note: If you're interested in maintaining the sleeper look, rest assured the kit can be installed with no modification to the factory rebar and with very minor trimming to the rear of the bumper skin.




















CTS Turbo TT225Q Downpipe $549.99

Click here for ordering

We are proud to release the new CTS Turbo 3.0" Stainless Steel downpipe for the MK1 TT225Q. Unfortunately, the factory downpipe that comes as standard equipment in your car was designed for anything but performance. The factory downpipe severely restricts exhaust flow and therefor has adverse effects on horsepower, especially once your car is "chipped". The CTS Turbo downpipe will allow for your exhaust gases to flow smoothly, freeing up the additional ponies that you want, all while look amazing. Highlights of our downpipe include CNC machined turbine discharge (downpipe) flange, mandrel bent 3" stainless steel tubing, modular design making installation of a catalytic converter simple and straight forward, smooth transitions allowing for optimal exhaust gas flow. 

Are you worried about emissions and inspections? Don't worry, our optional catalytic converter from Magnaflow should satisfy prying eyes. Precision fabrication, unparalleled quality and and great price point all make the CTS Turbo MK1 225Q Downpipe a must have for any Audi enthusiast that values performance and their pocketbook.

NOTE: WILL NOT FIT CONVERTIBLE.

Product Details:
-T304 Seamless Stainless Steel tubing
-T304 Stainless Steel flanges
-100% TIG Welded
-T304 Stainless Steel 02 bung
-Stainless Steel Clamps
-Great Sound




















CTS TURBO MK1 Audi TT225Q 3" CATBACK $699.99

Click here for ordering

CTS Turbo has been dedicated to manufacturing performance parts for enthusiasts by enthusiasts since its inception. Our continued development of the MK1 TT225Q platform is not limited to FMIC kits or Turbo kits, our all new 3" cat-back exhaust system is evidence of that. The CTS Turbo TT225Q 3" cat-back exhaust system is hand tig welded using the finest T304 stainless steel. Our exhaust system was designed for both street use and big turbo abuse. The 3" design of the CTS Turbo cat-back is ideal those of us chasing serious horsepower.


Product Details:
- True 3" Stainless steel cat-back exhaust
- Aggressive sound under hard driving, but subtle when cruising
- Water jet cut flanges
- CNC mandrel bent stainless steel piping
- CNC bent exhaust hangers for precise fitment
- Double wall 3.5" tips with CTS logo
- Torca Accual stainless steel clamps





















CTS TURBO 1.8T DIVERTER VALVE 1" (1.8T) $149.99

Click here for ordering

Stock diverter valves are a common item to fail, especially on a modified car. CTS Turbo billet diverter valve is the solution!

This valve has a faster response time and a light weight aluminum piston. This valve will make your car handle more boost, increase airflow for better turbo response and give your car that awesome WHOOSH sound.

Kit Includes:

• Bolt-down cap, viton o-rings.
• All-aluminum billet contrustion.
• Anodized black for long-lasting finish.
• Limited Lifetime Warranty

CTS-DV-0005 is a direct replacement for any VAG vehicles, 1.8T and 2.7T (requires 2 valves)




















MK1 AUDI TT225Q 1.8T TURBO KIT - $2999.99

Click here for ordering










Applications: Turbo Hardware Kit for the MKI Audi TT225Q and the Audi S3 Quattro 1.8T.

Kit Features:

- Precision Turbo 50Trim T3/T4 Turbocharger
- CTS 1.8T T3 Turbo Manifold
- 3" Stainless Steel O2 Housing with integrated wastegate recirculation (external dump is available upon request)
- 3" Stainless steel downpipe with rear Vband section
- 3" Stainless steel rear catalytic converter eliminator section (catalytic converter optional)
- Thermal wrap for upper downpipe
- 3" Inlet Pipe Kit w/ silicon and Advanced Flow Engineering (AFE) Re-useable Air Filter
- Stainless steel compressor outlet pipe (to connect to factory dual SMIC piping)
- Stainless steel oil feed line kit
- Oil drain line kit and required fittings
- Coolant line relocation kit for oil cooled T3T4 turbos (coolant lines come with ball bearing turbocharger upgrade)
- Precision 39mm External Wastegate
- All Gaskets, Studs, Nuts, Clamps to make installation a snap

*This is by far the most complete turbo hardware kit available for sale*










MK1 AUDI TT180Q 1.8T TURBO KIT - $2599.99

Click here for ordering










Kit Features:

- Precision or Garrett 50Trim T3/T4 Turbocharger
- CTS 1.8T T3 Turbo Manifold
- CTS 3" Stainless Steel O2 Housing w/ Heat Wrap
- Stainless Steel Turbo Heat Shield
- CTS 3" Inlet Pipe Kit w/ AFE Re-useable Air Filter
- CTS stainless steel oil feed and drain kits
- Coolant Relocation Kit
- Precision 39mm external wastegate
- Gaskets, Studs, Nuts, Clamps










TT225Q / S3 Downpipe 1.8T - $999.99

Click here for ordering










If you're looking to build a custom turbo setup on your Audi TT225Q or Audi S3 1.8T then this is the downpipe for you. Hand crafted in house from 3" stainless steel this downpipe is designed for turbos that feature the T31 4 bolt style turbine housing. Our downpipe extends from turbo and connects to your existing cat back exhaust. No need for mid pipes or odd extension pieces this is a complete solution for the DIY Audi tuner looking to go fast. For further questions feel free to contact us via email.










Alongside our own products we are also a reseller.

- BFI 4 Cylinder Complete Replacement Engine Mount - Stage 1
- BFI 4 Cylinder Complete Replacement Engine Mount - Stage 2
- Clutch Masters MK1 TT225 Clutch Kit
- Powerflex bushings*


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

I will start by saying thanks alot for making a product I have to have my wife is going to be so pissed when she finds out.
Now some questions for the 180hp versions

Will the Turbo and itercooler kits work togoether?
will there be a discount for purchasing both?
Software recommendations?
Internal upgrade recommendations?
Down pipe recommendations? 
Can I please have some free stuff?
Thank you!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I will start by saying thanks alot for making a product I have to have my wife is going to be so pissed when she finds out.
> Now some questions for the 180hp versions
> 
> Will the Turbo and itercooler kits work togoether?
> ...



Thanks for your reply, the FMIC kit and turbo kits work together. So, if you choose to get the turbo kit in 6 months your FMIC kit will work perfectly with it. Usually we only have sales during christmas and black friday, if you'd like you can email us about pricing details to [email protected]

With regard to software, most major tuners have software for these types of kits. We usually use Unitronic or Eurodyne.

Internals are not required, but we encourage them for higher power goals, such as 350HP+

Our turbo kits include a new downpipe, and we're working on our own downpipe, and catback/turboback for the MK1 TT.

Free stuff, we give out swag with each order :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

CTS Turbo said:


> Thanks for your reply, the FMIC kit and turbo kits work together. So, if you choose to get the turbo kit in 6 months your FMIC kit will work perfectly with it. Usually we only have sales during christmas and black friday, if you'd like you can email us about pricing details to [email protected]
> 
> With regard to software, most major tuners have software for these types of kits. We usually use Unitronic or Eurodyne.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. I'm am a bit confused though as the 180hp version is not listed as coming with a down pipe? 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

And this question if for cts and vortex members.

I have the 180awp motor alot of.these kits are built for you 225 guys.

So my question is what if I by an after market intake manifold relocate my throttle bottle to the other side.....provided I replacing inter cooler as well is there anything stopping from using a 225 hp version Turbo and fmic kit? 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> *MKI TT180HP 1.8T FMIC KIT (450HP) - $899.99*
> 
> Click here for ordering
> 
> ...


Please explain how, "MKI TT180HP 1.8T FMIC KIT (450HP) - $899.99". I do not understand how a 180hp goes to 450hp with a FMIC? Marketing error? :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks for combining the threads :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Please explain how, "MKI TT180HP 1.8T FMIC KIT (450HP) - $899.99". I do not understand how a 180hp goes to 450hp with a FMIC? Marketing error? :laugh:


It just means the intercooler should handle up to 450hp.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Dark Zero said:


> It just means the intercooler should handle up to 450hp.


Thanks for answering that simple question for us :beer: _*We've never actually been asked that question ever*_, and the product has been viewed 1000's of times, and we've sold 100's of these kits :what: :laugh:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Dark Zero said:


> It just means the intercooler should handle up to 450hp.


Haha yeah I realized it the morning after but couldn't remember which thread I had written it in. Had me one too many beers when I got off work


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Haha yeah I realized it the morning after but couldn't remember which thread I had written it in. Had me one too many beers when I got off work


:beer::beer: most definitely understandable :beer::beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Porsche 997 in the CTS shop. Replacement coilpack and spark plugs are on the menu. CTS Turbo can serve all your maintenance and performance needs.

Check out what we offer for your car in our store.


----------



## funkejay (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll throw my $0.02 worth in and say I've ordered a number of parts from the guys at CTS, including their in-house FMIC and the SEM Motorsport intake manifold, and the quality of their products is amazing. Not to mention exceptional customer service and communication. 

Can't say enough good things about these guys!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

great to see CTS supporting the mk1 TT. its always nice to install there parts.


----------



## Chlippo (Aug 2, 2010)

we need a 3" turbo inlet pipe  

just like the one available on rhd cars


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys, we're going to be working on downpipes and catbacks for the MK1 TT soon, do you guys have interest?


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Interested to see what you guys come up with for the downpipes.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Dark Zero said:


> Interested to see what you guys come up with for the downpipes.


Standard 3" Stainless Steel, much of the country gets salted/sanded in the winters, mild steel exhausts/downpipes wear out quickly under those conditions. We had a mild steel catback in the shop last week that we swapped out for a SS unit, it was less than 3 years old and in ROUGH shape and we get about 6" of snow in our city per year...


----------



## Chlippo (Aug 2, 2010)

Any intention of producing a larger turbo inlet pipe for the MK1?


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Damnit, just as I told myself not to buy more car parts this month.

And you're posting this today when the sale ends tomorrow?:facepalm:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Ordered a front mount anyway. Just waiting for shipping.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

For some reason FedEx is requiring a signature for the package and i've missed them four times. Now I got to drive 80 miles to the FedEx location to pick it up. lol:banghead:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

SteveCJr said:


> For some reason FedEx is requiring a signature for the package and i've missed them four times. Now I got to drive 80 miles to the FedEx location to pick it up. lol:banghead:


Sometimes that beats having your parts stolen from your front porch :beer:










CTS Turbo Mk1 TT225Q Stainless Steel catback @ $699.99!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Updated with more MK1 TT goodies!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the amazing deals and excellent customer service.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS TURBO HOLIDAY SALE IS ON NOW!


----------

